# looking for East Cape Skiff



## geronimo (Dec 28, 2020)

2019 East Cape EVO X For Sale


2019 East Cape EVO X I’ve started a temporary assignment at work that will take me away from fishing for a few years, so I’ve decided to sell the EVO. This boat has been well maintained and kept clean. Top end speed is 38 mph, and hole shot is good with the F70. This boat has been fished almost...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

What models are you most interested in? They have a few that can be pretty different in size and capabilities.


----------



## Cbrowntrout (Mar 10, 2021)

You still looking? I’m in the same boat (skiff that is) on not being able to post


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Your best bet will be to contact Kevin at ECC.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Cbrowntrout said:


> You still looking? I’m in the same boat (skiff that is) on not being able to post


He picked up a nice Fury already.


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

There is a Caimen 
for sale on San Antonio Craigslist.


----------



## StubbsMarine (5 mo ago)

THP83 said:


> I am listing my 2015 glide soon, 20 hp Suzuki, minnkota 55 trolling motor.


I sent you a PM. Interested in your glide.


----------

